# Jets results today im soooooo happy!!!



## kaykay (Aug 3, 2006)

Just heard from Getitia that Jet (magical notice) got Champion Weanling Foundation colt!! Kyles not home but he will be jumping up and down. One more class to go tomarrow!

Kay


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 3, 2006)

:aktion033: I am soooo happy for you! Have to celebrate!!

Fran


----------



## kaykay (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks fran!!! had to change my avatar in jets honor lol :bgrin


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 3, 2006)

Congratulations!! He's a beautiful lil guy!




:


----------



## Leeana (Aug 3, 2006)

WOOHOO :aktion033::aktion033:

Kyle is going to have so much fun showing him next year, now when Jet gets older Kyle can do showmanship with us



::lol:.

LOL so how did Kyle react when you told him?? I bet he's one happy young man, heck i'd be lol.


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 3, 2006)

Congratulations ! :aktion033: Pretty horse!


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Aug 3, 2006)

How exciting!!! Congratulations!!! :aktion033: Has Kyle heard the news yet?


----------



## poniesgalore (Aug 4, 2006)

keeperofthehorses said:


> How exciting!!! Congratulations!!! :aktion033: Has Kyle heard the news yet?


Yahoo!!

I am happy for your win!

As per the other remark.

I can't wait for more youth to get into showmanship. Hey as a matter of fact us in the other age league needs a lot more comptition also!

We need to make showmanship something worth winning.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 4, 2006)

kyle is one happy kid



he just a tiny bit miffed still that hes not there. I keep telling him NEXT YEAR!!

thanks for all your sweet comments

and poniesgalore im trying to get more in showmanship!!! we need to bring it back. I think we have kyle talked into trying again and then we have fran, myself and leanna.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 5, 2006)

just heard from Getitia that jet and his dam got national champion mare and foal!! and he got 4th in the sweepstakes. gooooooooo jet :aktion033:


----------



## miniapp (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations!!! He is outstanding ! :488: :488:



:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 5, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh KAY..... YOU GO GIRL!!!!! Im so jealous. He is stunning![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks so much lyn. we cant wait to pick him up!!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm excited to get to see Kyle show him next year!!! Kyle is really good in the ring!



> kaykay Posted Aug 5 2006, 07:42 AM just heard from Getitia that jet and his dam got national champion mare and foal!! and he got 4th in the sweepstakes. gooooooooo jet


WOOOHOO Jet, lol he's Super Colt! :lol:


----------

